# Beets from the garden



## rkunsaw (May 29, 2014)

This could go in the food category but they came from my garden.

Yesterday I pulled some beets from the garden and cooked them for dinner. I used a sort of combined recipe for Harvard beets and Mandarin beets. Mmmm very tasty.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 10, 2014)

We're canning pickled beets today. 13 pints and lots of beets still in the garden.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 10, 2014)

Beets are awesome !  I just love fresh beets, but mine did not even sprout this year. I think maybe all the rain got to them, or the birds ate them or something. Anyway, it is still cool and rainy here, even though it is June; so I am going to try planting another batch and see if they will grow this time.
I went to the farmer market and got some fresh ones there yesterday, and then I made beet smoothie in the Ninja.
I added raw beetroot and leaves, apple, carrot, pineapple juice, and a few blueberries, and blended it all up together. 
It is awesomely delicious ! !  The beets give it a unique flavor, and such a beautiful color.
It sounds like your came up just perfectly, Rkunsaw ! !


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2014)

Beets were one of those veggies I hated as a kid. Now I really enjoy them. Pickled beets are one of my favorites. I sure miss having a garden.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2014)

Beet pickles. Yum! Yum!


----------



## nan (Jun 10, 2014)

We planted some parsnip, turnip,and beetroot seeds about six weeks ago and it is only the beets that have survived,the other seeds came up but I think the snails or birds have eaten them,so I am thinking that there must be something in beets that, the snails don't like.
We don't like to use pestcides on our garden,so will have to see if we can find something natural to deter snails.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 19, 2014)

Canning beets again. So far we have 27 pints of pickled beets and 7 quarts of plain beets canned. There are almost 2 pints of beet pickles in the refrigerator that we didn't have room for in the canner. Still lots of beets in the garden. I'm thinkun maybe I planted too many.:lol:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2014)

I envy you, rkunsaw. At the old house, when I was a kid, we had a root cellar which was always cool. It was a narrow room with shelving on both sides and grandma loaded up those shelves with all kinds of goodies. I remember pickle relish was one of my favorites.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2014)

We used to have one of those old cellars when I was a kid, too ! !  The house I grew up in was pretty old anyway, and the cellar was lined with sawdust for insulation on all sides, plus in the space below the roof. It was also set down into the ground just a few steps, so it was always cool inside, but didn't freeze even in the cold north Idaho winters.
Grandma Bailey made pickles and relish, canned the apples and pears, and peaches in the summer. After hunting season, she made honest -to-goodness mincemeat from the venison scraps. (YUM ! ! ) 
Potatoes and winter apples and carrots were stored there over the winter, and we just went out and got whatever we needed.  The cellar always smelled like apples, and I loved going in there to get something. 


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2014)

The house I lived in was built by my great grandfather in 1900. It had a dirt cellar floor and low ceilings. Stones were the cellar foundation. The root cellar always stayed about the same temp. Winter or summer. Many a head was bumped on the cellar rafters.


----------

